# Incubating and hatching - First Experiment



## grandcoq (Apr 11, 2013)

Hello friends,

I got some pictures about my first incubating experiement.

In french... but pictures say all.

Pictures ----> *My Incubators*


----------



## brock86ozzy (May 31, 2015)

How many eggs were in there


----------



## grandcoq (Apr 11, 2013)

*Number of eggs*

Hello,

For my first time: 6 eggs.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

You are a person of few words. Got any updates for us?


----------

